# Clinically Depressed Poodle Mauls Former French President Chirac



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

Clinically depressed dog? :lol: 


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,481426,00.html


*Former French President Jacques Chirac was rushed to a hospital after being mauled by his pet dog who is being treated for depression, in a dramatic incident that rattled the ex-president's wife.*
The couple's white Maltese poodle, called Sumo, has a history of frenzied fits and became increasingly prone to making "vicious, unprovoked attacks" despite receiving treatment with anti-depressants, Chirac's wife Bernadette said.
"If you only knew! I had a dramatic day yesterday," she told VSD magazine. "Sumo bit my husband!"
Mrs. Chirac, 74, did not reveal where the former president was bitten, but said, "the dog went for him for no apparent reason."
"We were aware the animal was unpredictable and is being treated with pills for depression. My husband was bitten quite badly but he is certain to make a full recovery in weeks."
Chirac was taken to a hospital in Paris where he was treated as an outpatient and later sent home.
The 76-year-old was president of France for 12 years until 2007.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Eros Kopliku said:


> Clinically depressed dog? :lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,481426,00.html
> ...



"Maltese Poodle" :lol: 'cause that's a real breed 

God knows it's not fun to get bitten badly, but SERIOUSLY! :lol:


----------

